# Polywatch On Digital Camera Screens



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Specifically my father out laws Olympus C60.

Your thoughts would be very much appreciated.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im not going to say 'yes no problem' as Im not that brave







But I do know that people have used it on mobile phone screens to good effect...

May I suggest a very small test area first?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If it's an acrylic they it should be OK *HOWEVER* be careful, these screens are often quite thin, don't press too hard or you might damage the "crystals" underneath


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm using this Brillianize stuff that came with our 60" projection screen. It's made by Kleenmaster.

We have a plexiglas ceiling microphone that was scratched during or prior to install and I have got it looking pretty good. Thanks to this forum







:clap:







for the Brasso tip, 'cos that's what I started with. Got the major stuff out and all down to haze, then used this Brill stuff several times and it's pretty unnoticeable now from 10' away.

I'm using it on our LCD screens too, seems to be ok.


----------

